# un/une <lieu> où + mode (indicatif, subjonctif, conditionnel)



## Aoyama

Le Monde d'aujourd'hui, dans un article sur les évènements à Gaza, titre :
*Il n'y a plus un seul centimètre carré où l'on se sent en sécurité.*
J'écrirais plutôt *où l'on se sente en sécurité .*
Les deux sont-ils vraiment possibles ?
Qu'en pensez-vous ?

*Note des modérateurs :* Plusieurs fils ont été fusionnés pour créer celui-ci.


----------



## poissonnerie

Si on écrit comme ce que tu supposes, cela veut dire qu'on emploie le subjonctif. De ce cas, il y a un problème: la proposition subordonnée est commencée par 'où' mais non 'que'. Donc le subjonctif, ici, selon moi, il ne marche pas.
Excusez-moi si mes explications sont fausses.


----------



## itka

Personnellement, l'indicatif me choque beaucoup ici. Il y a quelques dizaines d'années, on l'aurait jugé carrément incorrect, je pense.
Cependant, c'est la tendance de l'évolution, on prend de plus en plus en compte le ressenti du locuteur. On retrouve toujours la même situation, plus on se rapproche d'une hypothèse et plus on aura tendance à employer un subjonctif...
Le fait que la subordonnée commence par "où" ou par "que" ne joue aucun rôle ici.


----------



## Thomas1

Grevisse dit que le subjonctif est employé souvent dans les cas comme celui-ci. Il donne aussi quelques exemples avec l'indicatif, par exemple :
Le président de la République, le seul qui était resté dans l’irrésolution et dans le doute, vient de dire […] (Fr. Mitterrand, déclaration (à la radio) citée dans le Monde, 23 mars 1979).

J'ai appris que soit le subjonctif soit l'indicatif peut être eployé dans des cas similaires avec une différence -- un sentiment subjectif vs. un fait respectivement. 

Revenant à l'exemple d'Aoyama, peut-être c'est un élément de la rhétorique pour exercer un effet voulu sur le lecteur ?

Thomas


----------



## Ploupinet

A mon avis, c'est surtout une jolie coquille due à la sonorité de la liaison, qui fausse l'aspect "choquant" de l'oubli du subjonctif... L'indicatif est peut-être toléré, mais très vilain je trouve ! 

_*Edit: *plus de doute en ce qui me concerne, si on remplace par "faire" ou n'importe quoi qui "s'entend", ça sonne faux à des kilomètres ! _


----------



## itka

Oui, Ploup...moi, je le ressens bien comme toi, ça m'écorche les oreilles... mais tu ne crois pas que de plus en plus souvent on entend (ou on lit) des phrases comme ça :_
Il n'y a plus un seul centimètre carré où l'on *peut* bâtir un immeuble._
au lieu de :
_Il n'y a plus un seul centimètre carré où l'on* puisse* bâtir un immeuble._ ?

La langue évolue, la langue évolue...et pas toujours de façon agréable pour nous !


----------



## Aoyama

> Personnellement, l'indicatif me choque beaucoup ici. Il y a quelques dizaines d'années, on l'aurait jugé carrément incorrect, je pense.


Voilà qui me conforte dans mon opinion, je suis bien d'accord.


> Cependant, c'est la tendance de l'évolution, _on prend de plus en plus en compte le ressenti du locuteur_. On retrouve toujours la même situation, plus on se rapproche d'une hypothèse et plus on aura tendance à employer un subjonctif...


Là, je suis moins Itka. Que ce soit une tendance dans l'évolution (de la langue), oui, mais pourquoi l'indicatif serait-il le résultat de la prise en compte du ressenti du locuteur. Le subjonctif n'est pas ici affaire de supposition ou de condition (ou je me trompe).


> peut-être est-ce un élément de la rhétorique pour exercer un effet voulu sur le lecteur ?


Ce qui irait dans le sens d'Itka, mais personnellement je ne ressens pas (ou ne comprends pas) cette différence entre le subjonctif et l'indicatif.


> A mon avis, c'est surtout une jolie coquille due à la sonorité de la liaison, qui fausse l'aspect "choquant" de l'oubli du subjonctif... L'indicatif est peut-être toléré, mais très vilain je trouve !


Idem pour moi. Je n'avais pas pensé à l'influence de la liaison, mais c'est très possible, si on pense que beaucoup d'articles sont maintenant rédigés "oralement" et transmis pour être "écrits".


> Le fait que la subordonnée commence par "où" ou par "que" ne joue aucun rôle ici (pour exclure l'emploi du subjonctif) .


Absolument.
Un autre exemple (proche de celui cité par Thomas) :
- c'est le seul qui peut/puisse faire cela (je préfère le subjonctif) .


----------



## Aoyama

Le même journaliste semble récidiver aujourd'hui (avec une formule fétiche):
A Gaza : "Il n'y a aucun endroit où on se sent en sécurité"
c'est un titre qui n'est pas celui de l'article, la phrase se trouve à l'intérieur de l'article. Un tic de langage quand même.


----------



## aarbalète

Bonjour,

J'ai du mal à faire cette phrase, est-elle correcte sur le plan de la concordance des temps?

"Si seulement on était dans un pays où on *peut* dire n'importe quelle énormité sans en avoir la moindre preuve, et où des millions de personnes y *croiraient (croient? croyaient?)* dur comme fer!"

Merci d'avance!


----------



## Klimaxxx

"Si seulement on était dans un pays où on *pourrait* dire n'importe quelle énormité sans en avoir la moindre preuve, et où des millions de personnes y croiraient dur comme fer!"

Comme ça, tout est au conditionnel.


----------



## aarbalète

Je ne suis pas sûre que le conditionnel soit correct... Mais je viens de m'en rendre compte, je crois qu'il faut tout mettre à l'imparfait :

"Si seulement on était dans un pays où on pouvait dire n'importe quelle énormité sans en avoir la moindre preuve, et où des millions de personnes y croyaient dur comme fer!"

Merci en tout cas!


----------



## timofei

Une quatrième version  il va falloir nous départager.
« Si seulement on était dans un pays où on puisse dire n'importe quelle énormité sans en avoir la moindre preuve, et où des millions de personnes y croiraient dur comme fer ! »
Le subjonctif « puisse » car l'existence du pays en question est seulement supposée. Si on avait écrit « si seulement on était dans _un de ces pays_ où ... » il aurait fallu l'indicatif.


----------



## janpol

je dirais :
sous entendu : si on était dans l'un de ces pays (qui existent) où l'on peut dire.............. et où les gens y croient..............


----------



## la fée

Est-ce que l'emploi du subjonctif est correct dans la phrase suivante?
"Je voudrais ouvrir une bibliothèque où tous les enfants puissent se rendre pour..."
Merci!


----------



## Maître Capello

Oui, le subjonctif est correct, mais il faut remarquer que l'indicatif serait également possible. Tout dépend de la nuance que veut faire passer le locuteur.


----------



## la fée

Merci... je pense que l'emploi de l'indicatif signifie plus de confiance en la possibilité que ce projet se réalise, n'est-ce pas?


----------



## féebleue

En quelque sorte, oui. Je dirais plutôt que le subjonctif souligne l'idée que ce genre de bibliothèque n'existe pas actuellement, ce n'est qu'un projet, un désir. Par contre, l'indicatif montre que de telles bibliothèques existent dans le monde, donc le projet d'en ouvrir une nouvelle n'est pas trop fantastique.


----------



## coriandremélisse

bonjour, si vous pouvez m'aider, quelle serait la bonne phrase en françaisf?: (le contexte c'est faire une réservation dans un hôtel)
1. J'aimerais un lieu calme où je pourrai jouir de la nature , ou
2. J'aimerais un lieu calme où je puisse jouir de la nature.
Ou les deux sont correctes? 
merci d'avance pour votre aide.


----------



## Maître Capello

Les deux modes sont en fait possibles, ainsi que le conditionnel, selon la probabilité estimée par le locuteur. L'indicatif est toutefois moins naturel dans ce contexte.

_un lieu calme où je *pourrais* jouir de la nature_ (conditionnel)
_un lieu calme où je *pourrai* jouir de la nature_ (indicatif)
_un lieu calme où je *puisse* jouir de la nature_ (subjonctif)

Voir également Je ne crois pas qu'il existe aucune langue où + mode.


----------



## la fée

Je voudrais avoir une grande maison où je puisse recevoir tous mes amis.
Est-ce que l'emploi du subjonctif est correct dans cette phrase?
Pourrait-on mettre un futur à la place de ce subjonctif?
Merci à tous!


----------



## Maître Capello

Les deux sont possibles. On pourrait d'ailleurs également employer le conditionnel. 

_Je voudrais avoir une grande maison où je *puisse* recevoir tous mes amis._ 
_Je voudrais avoir une grande maison où je *pourrai* recevoir tous mes amis._ 
_Je voudrais avoir une grande maison où je *pourrais* recevoir tous mes amis._


----------



## yigit33

Salut a tous.  J'ai vu une phrase qui dit:

"Il y a toujours une valeur étalon que nous sommes, mais aujourd'hui il n'y a plus une pâtisserie dans le monde, où on ne fasse pas des macarons."


Pourquoi on utilise le conjugaison subjonctif en fin de la paragraphe?  Merci d'avance pour les reponses et bonne nuit


----------



## jann

C'est l'expression d'*inexistence *qui déclenche ce subjonctif dans la proposition subordonnée : 

il n'y a plus une pâtisserie dans le monde où... = il n'existe pas de pâtisserie où...


----------



## limettier

Bonjour,
Devrais-je dire: "je cherche un lieu où je puisse me promener" ou "je cherche un lieu où je pourrai me promener"? Ou les deux sont possibles?
Merci d'avance


----------



## janpol

Les deux se disent, me semble-t-il.


----------



## Bezoard

L'équivalent de la première phrase (avec _puisse_) serait : _je cherche un lieu où je pourrais me promener. _Conditionnel.
Mais la phrase avec _pourrai_ (futur) n'est pas fausse, elle concerne l'avenir.


----------



## plantin

Le choix de l'indicatif futur ou du subjonctif induit une nuance dans la façon dont le locuteur envisage sa recherche:
Avec le futur, il conçoit réellement l'existence de ce lieu, quelque part, il lui reste à le trouver.
Avec le subjonctif, il souhaite que le lieu qu'il cherche existe, mais il n'en est pas certain.


----------



## Maître Capello

Les trois modes sont possibles, mais je n'aime pas trop le futur dans ce contexte. Je lui préfère le subjonctif ou le conditionnel, sans trop voir de différence entre les deux comme Bezoard.

Voir aussi :
Je suis intéressé par un emploi qui + mode & temps
quelqu'un qui, un/une X qui + mode (indicatif / subjonctif / conditionnel)


----------

